# Fortune Teller Themed Party



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Maybe some books on astrology.. jars of tea leaves. You could have star charts and don't forget lots of candles!!


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

usually you see horns or drums floating around, well in the cartoons anyways! lol


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Ouija board. Every fortune teller needs one. Glow in the dark ones look great!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

If you've seen Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban, Professor Trelawney's room is great for inspiration. She's got everything covered in scarves, crystals hanging everywhere, lots of Oriental rugs all over the floor. Maybe a crow or 2 sittinga around, a la Haunted Mansion? 

I had a Madame Leota scene a few years back, and everyone seemed to like the tarot cards and voodoo dolls strung by monofilament from the ceiling. In the dim lighting, the thread was invisible; they really appeared to be floating! If noone's asthmatic, incense is a nice touch. Also perhaps have dried bunches of herbs strung up. 
Oh, the possibilities! Keep us posted!


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's a kid's fortune teller party recently featured on Kara's Party Ideas:
kara's party ideas: fortune teller party

I like the fortune cookie favor idea


----------



## bones jones (Jul 22, 2009)

Well for our Halloween Party in 2009 we hired a psychic to dress up and come read everyone's fortunes. It was a lot of fun but a little pricey for most budgets I think. Depending on the age group for the party I really believe that almost anyone could play the party of a fortune teller and still make it lots of fun.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's what I remember using in the past for a "fortune teller display:" Cards, a feather, spiderwebs, faux spiders, curio jars, various plastic animals/insects preserves in jars, old books, velvet curtains, some palm reading posters we found, tea leaves in a tea cup, scrolls, animal parts (chicken foot etc.), old spoon, tons of candles in various states or use and pretty much any other cliche we could think of. Hope that helps! If you're creative you can use stuff lying around your house.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Have someone playing the role of the fortune teller? You can give a family member or a friend who doesnt know all your other friends the details about who will be at the party and then pretend like it was someone you hired, make sure to have them show up after most guests arrive... Other props- skulls both animal and humans, claws and bones, a few jars of potions or herbs, bundles of sticks & herbs. lots of candles, draped fabric...


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Take real jars of jelly and or preserves and push well washed plastic creatures down into them. Would look good with pineapple, etc., as that has a nice yellow color and strands of the fruit yet still fairly clear. You can then remove the critters the next day and it is back to it's normal mild mannered spread.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Don't forget tea & pillar candles.
For crystals go to the dollar store & buy several kinds of polished rocks. Some light mideastern music for background, turned down low. Can find them at any retail store that sells tranquil music cds. Change the lighting with a dimmer, if you don't have one already installed. A trip to the thrift store could hold great promise for courio cabinets, (an old doll, toy, etc.) fabric for curtains, etc.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I love, love, LOVE these fortune teller fish! And you can get a lot for not a lot of money!I ordered these as hand outs for this year....not sure what our theme is yet, but these are great party favors. They would be perfect for your party!





144 Fortune Teller Fish Party Favors Vending REALLY FUN - eBay (item 250473947040 end time Apr-24-10 22:41:10 PDT)


----------

